# 24 hour roadside assistance to the rescue!



## Probang (May 4, 2003)

Don't know how this happened, but I came home to find my wife inconsolable about the possibility she had damaged my new W8. She took it out for a short drive and after parking and turning the engine off she could not get the key out of the ignition. I tried turning the wheel, placing it in and out of park, even starting it up and driving around the block to see if it would reset. No luck. Finally, I called the VW 24 hour roadside assistance service. They knew just what to do: With the brake pedal depressed, turn the key to "on," but not so far forward as to crank the engine. Next, shift out of park, move the shifter over into tiptronic mode, then place back in park. When I turned the key back to off, it disengaged. 
I suspect this issue has been posted on the forum before my time, but I thought this would be helpful in case anyone else ran into a similar situation.


----------

